# Who has the best smiles here!



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 14, 2006)

Post your smile pic!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 14, 2006)

Well I dont have a great smile...but here I am. Myself and a little girl I know at a party goofing off. This is when I had my hair bleach out and had roots from hell....lol.
Stacey 

View attachment tess and stacey 2-2.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

Here I am sharing my smile.

*ack* I messed up on the picture a little bit....and I wanted to fix the picture but it was too late. 

View attachment jeff.JPG


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Great way to get some good smile pics Chippy! 
Wheeeeeeeeeee 
(sorry had too)


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Great way to get some good smile pics Chippy!
> Wheeeeeeeeeee
> (sorry had too)



Who has ripped your bodice, missy?


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

Eh. I have a David Letterman-like gap.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Yah, I wish! No Jes, I wasn't THAT lucky, tho I sure am willing *hint hint*

I did about 3 minutes prior when I was taking that 'other' pic I showed. I noticed and said "screw it". It's not often I'm in the pic taking mood.


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

Valentine, you have a fabulous smile.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

smiles rock!

glad that you all shared a smile.


I have a friend that wrote a song called: "Share A Smile"

the song is dancing in my head right now...its silly and cute (hahaha)


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> Valentine, you have a fabulous smile.



Thank you Tina


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 14, 2006)

According to Wayne Zitkus, not me.  Someday, when I'm over the stinging criticism of my avatar, I'll be brave enough to post a picture of my smile, but I'm pretty self conscious about it (even moreso now, unfortunately).

But I like seeing all these nice smiles on people. Show those teeth, folks! You're all some very pretty peoples.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's a photo of me smiling... I did some cropping to edit out the uber cleavage of the original since this is about smiles. I think the original would almost qualify for the Show Your Ass for a day thread as it resembled a plumber's butt crack.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> Valentine, you have a fabulous smile.



Yep.. I second that. It's one of those light up the room smiles for sure


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, in my search on my computer for a good, recent smile pic, I realized...I don't have one! I have lots of pics that were taken when I thought I was smiling, but have had numerous people tell me I look like I'm feeling many things besides a smile. I've been told many times over my life that I often look like I'm pissed off, when I'm actually lost in thought, or whatever....so...my resolution for this year is to NOT seem pissed off all the time, and actually live up to my name. My face actually felt like I was smiling when I took this pic :

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v671/JoyMC/Picture232.jpg


This is my real smile (I had to go way back to find it!):


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

First Miss Vickie - to heck with Wayne, show us your pearly whites.

Tina: I checked out your smile in those pics on the Fashion board -- you have a great smile!!

TFG: Thank you  and might I add you have a sexy smile.

Jes: Where is your smile? That damn balloon can't keep you hidden forever!

To all that have posted so far, wonderful smiles - keep showing them 


The rest of you better get with it and post those smiling pics, you never know when you'll brighen someone's day with a smile.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

First Miss Vickie - to heck with Wayne, show us your pearly whites.

Tina: I checked out your smile in those pics on the Fashion board -- you have a great smile!!

TFG: Thank you  and might I add you have a sexy smile.

Jes: Where is your smile? That damn balloon can't keep you hidden forever!
edited to add: OMG -- people check out her profile -- she has an awesome smile and NO BALLOON!! Good job girlie!!

To all that have posted so far, wonderful smiles - keep showing them 


The rest of you better get with it and post those smiling pics, you never know when you'll brighen someone's day with a smile.


----------



## Tina (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks, Val, it's very nice of you to say. :bow:

And Vick, to Hell with puny minds. I've seen your smile and it's beautiful.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 14, 2006)

Cheese  I am not this tan right now. 

View attachment cruise.jpg


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 14, 2006)

Dayum you tan nicely, Bigdog. I'm impressed. And those dimples? So cute.

And here's me, in my polar bear jammies (so sexy!) with a hopefully more acceptable smile.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Dayum you tan nicely, Bigdog. I'm impressed. And those dimples? So cute.
> 
> And here's me, in my polar bear jammies (so sexy!) with a hopefully more acceptable smile.


 

Now there you go, what a lovely smile Miss Vickie  Thank you for sharing


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Yet another great smile, and you are very tan Bigdog. You're lucky that you tan, I just burn.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi,

Here is my smile. I rarely like photos of me smiling...not sure why. The second photo shows why the big smile. I actually smile a lot in real life, though by my photos you wouldnt know it...hence I rightly do this a lot*S*S*S*S**S*S*

Tara 

View attachment winter2005 4142.jpg


----------



## bigdog (Jan 14, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Yet another great smile, and you are very tan Bigdog. You're lucky that you tan, I just burn.



Thank you Valentine.  I think your smile is lovely.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 14, 2006)

Thank you, Valentine. Your smile is GORGEOUS! I'm so envious of those pretty, even, white teeth of yours.

Tarella I love your smile. (You're a nurse too, right?)


----------



## Tarella (Jan 14, 2006)

What happy BBW wouldnt smile with such a nice going away cake*S*

Tara:eat2:  

View attachment winter2005 4141.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks Miss Vickie 

Tarella: you also have a lovely smile, and you are right - that cake is worth smiling about. very pretty and hopefully was tasty too.

Thanks Bigdog


----------



## Tarella (Jan 14, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Thank you, Valentine. Your smile is GORGEOUS! I'm so envious of those pretty, even, white teeth of yours.
> 
> Tarella I love your smile. (You're a nurse too, right?)



Gorgeous smiles from everyone so far.....hot ones too, SwampToad. Thanks Miss Vickie, yes I am a nurse too.


 Tarella


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

I love this thread.

Tarella, Miss Vickie, ValentineBBW, bigdog, joyjoy, dreamer72fem....

thanks for sharing your smiles  :bow:

There's definitely some great smiles here!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's Sandie. I think she has a beautiful smile: 

View attachment sandieface400.JPG


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 14, 2006)

And here's me: 

View attachment Wayne.jpg


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 14, 2006)

And our girls:

Peanut:







Pearl:





And Della: 

View attachment 21_19A.JPG


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 14, 2006)

Guy took this one of me just a few minutes ago...






And, I took this one of Guy, a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## Carrie (Jan 14, 2006)

1). My lazy grin.
2). My "Gee, My Hair Smells Terrific!" grin.


----------



## FEast (Jan 14, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Great way to get some good smile pics Chippy!
> Wheeeeeeeeeee
> (sorry had too)


Lovely, V!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 14, 2006)

bigdog said:


> Cheese  I am not this tan right now.


Oooh, gawjus, Big D!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 14, 2006)

Okay, here's my old avatar pic. It was taken many years ago by a professional photog, who was a BBW herself, for the book _MAKING IT BIG_. I was featured in the chapter entitled, _Big Women Who've Made It Big_, during the time I was deeply involved in NAAFA and appearing in the media a lot.~Bountifully, Fuchsia 

View attachment Copy (5) of 1979 Fall by Sherry Fotog for MAKING IT BIG.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Jan 14, 2006)

Dammit. I got screwed by the editing time limit thingy. <gripe> 

Here's my picture in the thread, instead of as a link. Now I'm taking my ball and going home.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 14, 2006)

Fuschia, Sandie, Guy, Carrie -- all great smiles, thanks for sharing 


And cheetos to Chippy for the good idea


----------



## mybluice (Jan 14, 2006)

Well here is one of my better ones 

View attachment Oh la la.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, so many shiny happy faces!! I must throw mine in, I'm a pretty smiley/giggly girl quite a bit of the time. All the rest of the time I suffer from the same affliction as Joy... people say I look pissed off and unapproachable. Eh, whaddayagonnado?

 

*I was a smidge drunk in this picture, but smile is genuine!* 

View attachment smile01.jpg


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Dammit. I got screwed by the editing time limit thingy. <gripe>
> 
> Here's my picture in the thread, instead of as a link. Now I'm taking my ball and going home.



My mom officially wants to adopt you. She's always wanted a red-headed daughter!


----------



## Tarella (Jan 14, 2006)

You are all looking wonderful..just seeing your smiles makes me smile.....contagious!

Tara


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow. I love all the smiles. I'm too tired to post one now, but will try to tomorrow if the computer cooperates. Probably one of our wedding pictures; I think those were my biggest smiles.


----------



## Tarella (Jan 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my goodness, so many shiny happy faces!! I must throw mine in, I'm a pretty smiley/giggly girl quite a bit of the time. All the rest of the time I suffer from the same affliction as Joy... people say I look pissed off and unapproachable. Eh, whaddayagonnado?
> 
> 
> 
> *I was a smidge drunk in this picture, but smile is genuine!*



I think you look awesome AnnMarie....beautiful. I have to say I think that looking pissed off and unapproachable is sometimes an ok thing to have going for you. Being too approachable can be a pain in the butt*points to her own butt*

Tara


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2006)

Tarella said:


> I think you look awesome AnnMarie....beautiful. I have to say I think that looking pissed off and unapproachable is sometimes an ok thing to have going for you. Being too approachable can be a pain in the butt*points to her own butt*
> 
> Tara



Thanks  And yeah, I think it helps to keep the losers at arms length, but unfortunately is scares the nice people off as well. LOL


----------



## Goddess_Heather (Jan 15, 2006)

These are the best and most recent ones. 
The first one is me and my babies





me and a monkey at our hometown festival





me getting ready for a shoot
<



Im not fond of my teeth, but I like you guys so you can see my messed up grill!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

another one of me.  

View attachment Pictures 021.jpg


Glad everybody has enjoyed posted in here. This is a fun thread.


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

I guess if asked, my favorite pic of me smiling, and it's not quite a smile, but yet it is, is the one below. It was taken about five years ago now.

It's great to see everyone's pictures. I generally tend to love pic threads.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

Great picture Tina!


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jan 15, 2006)

This photo is about a year and a half old but I'm still basically the same. My newer photos show a bit more than a smile


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats a nice picture Robin Rocks. 

I visited your website and I notice that you like "The Cure."
Now, the way I look at it, I am a skateboarder and I've seen some great skateboarding to the music of "The Cure." *lol*

Robert Smith has gotta have one of the biggest guitar collections. 

I've also heard so many versions of "Just Like Heaven" from really upbeat to really mellowed out. Thats the song that I like to sing at karaoke.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jan 15, 2006)

Since you mentioned The Cure and Robert Smith......plus I'm smiling 

And thanks for visiting my webpage swamp! I really should update it again.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 15, 2006)

Lets see what I have here

OH god I look like a goof ball


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 15, 2006)

cool picture bigsexy920!


Robin Rocks thanks for sharing another smile.


----------



## Tina (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, then join the goofball club. Better than a grumpy frown, eh?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Thanks  And yeah, I think it helps to keep the losers at arms length, but unfortunately is scares the nice people off as well. LOL



That is the sad part, AnnMarie...I wonder how many people I've missed out on because I look so intimidating.


Another great, positive thread..I'm loving it! Thanks for the smiles, folks..they're all great!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 15, 2006)

Good idea chippy... here's that ol' pic from the chatroom.... 

View attachment smile jpeg.jpg


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is me and Urszula! 

View attachment Phyllis NAAFA 7.jpg


----------



## Donna (Jan 15, 2006)

My hubby says my smile is one of the first things he noticed about me the night we met....(and despite the retro looking head band, I swear this picture was taken about a year ago.)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 15, 2006)

Wow, Donnaalicious--you are incredible pretty.


----------



## Donna (Jan 15, 2006)

Thank you SO much! You just made my day!!! Your smile is awesome too.


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> First Miss Vickie - to heck with Wayne, show us your pearly whites.
> 
> Tina: I checked out your smile in those pics on the Fashion board -- you have a great smile!!
> 
> ...



i don't smile. i know that sounds nutty but I don't. or rather, my smile is not a toothy one. i'm just not built that way. if i make it toothy, i look absolutely ridiculous, like i'm in a horror movie. Hence, a closed-lipped smile.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 15, 2006)

**SMILING* is *ONE *of the things I do *BEST** 

View attachment Ladyrose1.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, better late than never! Here's me:

View attachment randicrop033.jpg​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2006)

I love smiling. Smiling's my favorite!_-Buddy Elf_ 

View attachment face_pink02.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> i don't smile. i know that sounds nutty but I don't. or rather, my smile is not a toothy one. i'm just not built that way. if i make it toothy, i look absolutely ridiculous, like i'm in a horror movie. Hence, a closed-lipped smile.




Well I dunno darlin' but you look like you are smiling in your profile pic and I think it looks great.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2006)

Ladyrose and SVS -- beautiful smiles both of you. Thanks for sharing.

AnnMarie: all of your pics are great, but I really like this last one; the pink coat and hat. Very pretty.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 15, 2006)

mybluice said:


> Well here is one of my better ones



You have such beautiful silky tresses. What's your secret?


----------



## jamie (Jan 15, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> Since you mentioned The Cure and Robert Smith......plus I'm smiling




OMG Robin, I think I hear my boyfriend in the other room packing to leave me and come stalk you. A picture of you with his other true love...lucky lucky chica. That must have been some freakin wonderful night. You look cute and very happy 

Thanks for sharing the smiles everyone.. this is a fun thread.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I love smiling. Smiling's my favorite!_-Buddy Elf_


AnnMarie....um...wow...you look amazing in that pic ! You keep smiling! Pink is YOU!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2006)

OK so here's my favorite pic of me!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> i don't smile. i know that sounds nutty but I don't. or rather, my smile is not a toothy one. i'm just not built that way. if i make it toothy, i look absolutely ridiculous, like i'm in a horror movie. Hence, a closed-lipped smile.



I'm pretty much the same way. I have nice teeth, but my normal smile is more of a closed-lip smirk. The forced smile that shows my teeth, which is what everybody seems to want in pictures, looks horrible in my opinion. I avoid having my picture taken because people always try to get me to smile.


----------



## Trisha (Jan 16, 2006)

Okay, I don't post much, but can I play too? 

I took this last night, so it's definitely recent! 

I don't do the toothy grin either. The most I ever manage is the Mona Lisa-esque half smirk.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

More and more great pictures here!

I love so many of them.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)




----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Jan 16, 2006)

Hahaha, Larry, that's great.

Yeah I usually don't show teeth unless I am laughing, and even then it's quite a small flash. I'm a tight lipped kind I guess. 

Oh, and I hate getting my picture taken. I use my brain to store memories, not photographs, gosh darnit.


----------



## Michelle (Jan 16, 2006)

I LOVE this. 



LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


>


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

He is a lovable little critter, ain't he. Just watch your cankles.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

Ill post a real smile pic when I hit 1000 (;


----------



## I need socks (Jan 16, 2006)

OK, here's some of my pictures.

View attachment josh.jpg


View attachment smirnof.jpg


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Ill post a real smile pic when I hit 1000 (;


Don't make empty promises, Chippy.

(Every "smiles" picture I have, my mouth is wide open. My photographer friend said if he get a picture of me not "catching flies" he would give it to me.)


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jan 16, 2006)

jamie said:


> OMG Robin, I think I hear my boyfriend in the other room packing to leave me and come stalk you. A picture of you with his other true love...lucky lucky chica. That must have been some freakin wonderful night. You look cute and very happy
> 
> Thanks for sharing the smiles everyone.. this is a fun thread.



You're the lucky chica  You got a guy that digs The Cure, lol! 

As for meeting The Cure and Robert Smith, I was a total dork! He laughed at my joking around (I was so nervous, that was all I could do). He was also very sincere. I'll never forget it.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

It aint empty Janeykins. At 1000 you get it.  And when Chippy Radio hits the top 10 in its genre its nakee chippybutt time lol


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Good for you, Chippy!!!!!!

Naked chippy butt pics, something to look forward to.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 16, 2006)

Donna, beautiful face, but the headband... Girl... It's not working... For you OR Olivia Newton John!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Donna, beautiful face, but the headband... Girl... It's not working... For you OR Olivia Newton John!




hmm maybe next weeks All Cuts In will be "Xanadu"


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 16, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK so here's my favorite pic of me!



Sandie I love this photo! I had this flash of you as the fantasy bbw mary ann on gilligan's island 

OK here's the smile I wear here in the forums all the time


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Donna, beautiful face, but the headband... Girl... It's not working... For you OR Olivia Newton John!


 
Hey <cry> some of us were really into the ONJ "let's get physical....physical..." look! Now I am missing my headbands! (and I now have that darn song stuck in my head


----------



## Donna (Jan 16, 2006)

Arghhhhhh...that headband is taking on a life of it's own! I don't actually wear them as a fashion statement, though. The picture in question was taken right before a photo shoot and I was dressed in "work out" clothes. I know, I know, what in the world was I thinking? :doh: 

Here's another smilie pic....for the headband haters club.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 16, 2006)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> AnnMarie....um...wow...you look amazing in that pic ! You keep smiling! Pink is YOU!!




Awwww, thanks! *blush*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2006)

So many pretty people...

And I agree, AM pink is definitely your color. I love that lipstick!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 18, 2006)

3 of Ladyrose's smiles taken in January 18,2006. 

View attachment Picture 1.gif


View attachment Picture 2.gif


View attachment Picture 3.gif


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

great pics!! thanks Lady Rose!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jan 19, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> great pics!! thanks Lady Rose!




Thank you, Larry. It is nice that you replied, I appreciate it that you took the time.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm usually hanging around on the BHM/FFA board but I'm venturing out and here's my smile too!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 19, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm usually hanging around on the BHM/FFA board but I'm venturing out and here's my smile too!



Love the picture!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My mom officially wants to adopt you. She's always wanted a red-headed daughter!



Heh! My mom would probably advise your mom that we redheads tend to be utter heathens as small children. 

But of course, that's completely untrue. I was an angel.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> This photo is about a year and a half old but I'm still basically the same. My newer photos show a bit more than a smile



I like the glasses.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 20, 2006)

smiling!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

You have a very delightful smile, bigcutiekaroline!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 20, 2006)

well, this is me, not the best pic, but certainly not the worst 

smile back!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 20, 2006)

that sure turned out big, hopefully no one ran screaming when they got to me, lol....have a good day y'all. Dianna


----------



## Tina (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't be silly, woman, you are beautiful! And I know, because I've met you IRL.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

SocialbFly, that is a good picture.


----------



## jamyjam224 (Jan 20, 2006)

this is a fun thread, hats off to chippy! 

View attachment 63623911_196853877_0.jpeg


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 20, 2006)

SocialbFly said:


> well, this is me, not the best pic, but certainly not the worst
> 
> smile back!



Beautiful picture! Social ButterFly


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

jamyjam224, that is a nice picture of yourself!


lovely smile.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> You have a very delightful smile, bigcutiekaroline!


Thanks swampy! I am delighted that you are delighted! 
**


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 21, 2006)

jamyjam224 said:


> this is a fun thread, hats off to chippy!



you mean hats off to larry *does a keyboard solo*


----------



## jamyjam224 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks swamptoad!, nice of you to say  





LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> you mean hats off to larry *does a keyboard solo*



hehe, a chipmunk playing the keyboard would be too cute


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Here I am sharing my smile.


You look really cute, Toadster!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Here's my picture in the thread, instead of as a link. Now I'm taking my ball and going home.


Really cute, Carrie! Kinda makes me think of Ado Annie in _OKLAHOMA_, for some reason.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

mybluice said:


> Well here is one of my better ones


Very pretty, Blu! Nice eyes, too!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my goodness, so many shiny happy faces!! I must throw mine in, I'm a pretty smiley/giggly girl quite a bit of the time.


Don't think I've _ever_ seen a bad piccy of you, AM! You look as beautiful as ever in this one.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Tarella said:


> You are all looking wonderful..just seeing your smiles makes me smile.....contagious!
> 
> Tara


As do you, Tara, in your avatar pic.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Goddess_Heather said:


> These are the best and most recent ones.


Wonderful family shot, Heather! It's easy to see where your babies got their good looks. The one of you as a teenager(?) is charming. And look at what a beautiful woman you've become! Thanks for sharing!~Bountifully, Fuchsia

P.S. I could be mistaken, but I think that, if you check "Automatically parse links in text" in the "Miscellaneous Options" below where you make a post, we won't have to scroll horizontally to read your post. Just a suggestion...


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> I guess if asked, my favorite pic of me smiling


You look heavenly, T! Could it be due to that pair of wings you're wearing? Hehe, always suspected you're a devil disguised as an angel.  ~L&H, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> This photo is about a year and a half old but I'm still basically the same.


Wow! What a diff from your avatar. You look great, Robin!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> OH god I look like a goof ball


Hey, Big, even goofballs can look good, and you're one of 'em!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Jon Blaze said:


> Good idea chippy... here's that ol' pic from the chatroom....


Have always noticed what a great smile you have, Jon!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Here is me and Urszula!


Very happy-looking couple, E! Still trying to figure out what you're holding up in your raised hand.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> My hubby says my smile is one of the first things he noticed about me the night we met....(and despite the retro looking head band, I swear this picture was taken about a year ago.)


Absolutely adorable, Donna, headband or not! I wore plenty of those in my time, and at the time, we thought they were the greatest. Just wait a bit, and you'll see them become all the rage again, just like most fashion tends to revolve.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> **SMILING* is *ONE *of the things I do *BEST**


Rose, I think you posted this photo once before on the old board. I thought you were very pretty then, and still do.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## bbwvixen (Jan 22, 2006)

You know, I never really liked my smile lol but here it is :kiss2: 

View attachment floor1.jpg


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I love smiling. Smiling's my favorite!_-Buddy Elf_


Oh, Annie, I think this is one of the best pictures I've ever seen of you...and I've yet to see a bad one. It reminds me of getting dressed up in my Easter best when I was a little girl. I couldn't wait to show off my new togs, and was so disappointed when my mom refused to allow me to wear them to school, too. Back in those days, we had to keep our Easter finery for wearing to Sunday School only. If we hadn't outgrown it by the next Easter, when we'd get our new outfit, we could wear the old to school, but since that rarely happened...  

I've always been _such_ a girl, and I guess those frustrating experiences are what led to my becoming a clothes horse years later. I had _so_ many clothes, I could never find enough closet space. And, of course, I couldn't bear to dispose of the things I'd outgrown because I was determined to someday fit into them again. Typical fat girl mentality, huh? It wasn't until I discovered NAAFA and finally stopped dieting that I stopped gaining weight, and was able to build up quite an extensive wardrobe that consisted of everything in the same size.

It's no longer that important to me, especially since I rarely leave my home, but I do love to look at what everybody else is wearing, and especially like to see all the beautiful outfits on the red carpets of the various awards shows. I'm also very much enjoying Bravo's _PROJECT RUNWAY_, which is now in its second season. Not only is it fun to see the results of the challenges, but I also enjoy the interaction of some very flamboyant contestants.

Thanks for sharing yourself with us, AM. It's always a pleasure to see your photos.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

jamie said:


> OMG Robin, I think I hear my boyfriend in the other room packing to leave me and come stalk you. A picture of you with his other true love...lucky lucky chica.


Very funny and clever, Jamie!


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> AnnMarie....um...wow...you look amazing in that pic ! You keep smiling! Pink is YOU!!


Karoline, has anyone ever told you that you look just like AnnMarie in your avatar pic? Every time I see one of your posts, I have to do a double take when I realize it's not a post from her. This is, btw, a compliment.  ~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK so here's my favorite pic of me!


Cute, Sandie!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Trisha said:


> Okay, I don't post much, but can I play too?


Hey, Trish, I thought this was supposed to be _smiling_ pics! You look like you're mad at the whole idea.  Despite that, I feel certain that if you post a smiling pic, you'll be even _more_ attractive than you are in this one. Thanks for sharing with us!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


>


Eek! A smiling rat, ready to pounce! ::Heart pounding fiercely in my bosom!:: Oh, wait, it's a chipmunk! A real live chipmunk! That's right, rats don't have stripes down their backs, do they? Phew!

Just between us, 'though, cute as this bugger is, I think the human behind the fur and buggy eyes is far more handsome.


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

I need socks said:


> OK, here's some of my pictures.


I especially like the second one, INS. You look _so_ happy in it.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

ConnieLynn said:


> OK here's the smile I wear here in the forums all the time


Ooh, Connie, it's great to see that pic in full size. You're very pretty, and have a great smile.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm usually hanging around on the BHM/FFA board but I'm venturing out and here's my smile too!


How _pretty_ you are, Blue! Great smile, and _beautiful_ eyes!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> smiling!!!


Aha, _now_ I wouldn't mistake you for AnnMarie! You definitely look like a separate person, and _very_ pretty, Karoline!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

SocialbFly said:


> well, this is me, not the best pic, but certainly not the worst


I've always thought you have a great smile, Dianna, and now I see that you have beautiful eyes, too!~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

jamyjam224 said:


> this is a fun thread, hats off to chippy!


Ooh, arentchoo _pretty_? Very sweet looking. And, having read your posts, I'd like to say, "She's got a brain, too, guys!"~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, now that you've all been inundated with my opinions (is this considered a form of "hijacking?"), I'd just like to say that I'm a people person, who's always said that most photos look boring without a person gracing the foreground. 

When I first saw this thread, I promised myself that I'd return when I could spare the time, and comment on each and every photo. I know it probably took a lot of courage for some to post their pics, and it also took effort, so the least we can do is give you some feedback.

I thoroughly enjoyed this thread, Larry, and hope it will continue 'til we get to connect most of the nicks here with their faces.~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 22, 2006)

jamyjam224 said:


> Thanks swamptoad!, nice of you to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...




here ya go then:
http://sebben76.tripod.com/cheetosong.mp3


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 22, 2006)

FEast said:


> Very happy-looking couple, E! Still trying to figure out what you're holding up in your raised hand.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Thanks, and we are holding up, wine glasses!


----------



## Michelle (Jan 22, 2006)

FEast said:


> Well, now that you've all been inundated with my opinions (is this considered a form of "hijacking


 
Not hijacking at all. Once of the nicest series of posts I've ever seen here.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been trying to post this for several days. Hopefully it will work this time. This is me with my husband Frank, November 9, 2002. 

View attachment wedding photo 1005.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 25, 2006)

Beautiful pic btw Betty...

this is when i met Tina IRL, arent we lovely? lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 25, 2006)

FEast said:


> Oh, Annie, I think this is one of the best pictures I've ever seen of you...and I've yet to see a bad one. It reminds me of getting dressed up in my Easter best when I was a little girl. I couldn't wait to show off my new togs, and was so disappointed when my mom refused to allow me to wear them to school, too. Back in those days, we had to keep our Easter finery for wearing to Sunday School only. If we hadn't outgrown it by the next Easter, when we'd get our new outfit, we could wear the old to school, but since that rarely happened...
> 
> I've always been _such_ a girl, and I guess those frustrating experiences are what led to my becoming a clothes horse years later. I had _so_ many clothes, I could never find enough closet space. And, of course, I couldn't bear to dispose of the things I'd outgrown because I was determined to someday fit into them again. Typical fat girl mentality, huh? It wasn't until I discovered NAAFA and finally stopped dieting that I stopped gaining weight, and was able to build up quite an extensive wardrobe that consisted of everything in the same size.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much!  What a nice post, and brought me back to remembering my little Easter outfits as well. I LOVED that.... little dress, shiny white shoes, gloves, a little purse....weeee!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2006)

Cool pictures BBWBetty, Tina, and SocialbFly! *great smiles*

Here's me: 

View attachment jeff.JPG


*It's a silly picture, I know!*


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Jan 25, 2006)

smiles are one of my FAVOURITE features... so thanks for starting this threads... and for all your wonderful smiles. here's mine 

View attachment nicole-0040.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 1, 2006)

what a great smile! 

what a great thread idea, thanks!!!


----------



## xinternetcorex (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Red (Feb 2, 2006)

On a night out a few weeks ago, flatmate is on the left, me in the middle, flatmates crazy friend on the right. It was a good night, from what I can remember! 

Great thread idea chips!


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 5, 2006)

Me on the left and my big love on the right  

Great smiles in this threat! 
Thank you all
:kiss2:


----------



## Tina (Feb 5, 2006)

SocialbFly said:


> Beautiful pic btw Betty...
> 
> this is when i met Tina IRL, arent we lovely? lol



Gosh, I haven't looked at this thread in a while and there we are. How long ago was that now? Wish we could do it again, D!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 5, 2006)

My boyfriend and I love to take silly pictures. I definitely think that he has one of the best smiles around.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 5, 2006)

I love that pic, Ebony!


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 5, 2006)

My latest, taken today. 

View attachment picture 2.jpg


----------



## Shyly (Feb 5, 2006)

I love Tina's gap! It's the cutest thing ever. So is she.

Here's mine.  (Smile that is. I have no cute gap.)


----------



## Aurora (Feb 5, 2006)

Yay smiles!!! 

View attachment autumnrora.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2006)

Where was I when all these smiling pictures were being done?


----------



## Tina (Feb 5, 2006)

Shyly said:


> I love Tina's gap! It's the cutest thing ever. So is she.
> 
> Here's mine.  (Smile that is. I have no cute gap.)



Hey Shyly! Good to see you here. You like my Letterman gap? Thanks. You're pretty adorable yourself.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 6, 2006)

Smiling yet......  

View attachment Ladyrose7.jpg


----------



## Tina (Feb 6, 2006)

Odd that I didn't see your picture in your post when I replied to you, Shyly, but you have a fabulous smile. Lights your whole face up.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 6, 2006)

Chimpi shows his face!!!


...yup 

View attachment Justin Smiling While Drivinga.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow, there are a lot of great smilers around these parts. 

Mine is in my profile, and it doubles as my double-chin pic. And it's a real smile, too: I didn't even know the camera was going off. Yep, that's me, Mr. Genuine.

JWC


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

This is one of my closest friends, Casey. Doesn't she have the sweetest little smile? I just wanna pinch her little cheeks!







Sorry Casey, I had to!​


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know if I can hold up in this category, but here goes... 

View attachment DSCN0387a.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Cool pictures BBWBetty, Tina, and SocialbFly! *great smiles*
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> ...



"What a coincidence I looked back at this picture and notice my avatar that I had changed just recently also." :doh: 

*LOL*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2006)

How did I miss this thread the first time around?

View attachment 7038


View attachment 7039


View attachment 7040


View attachment 7041


View attachment 7043


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 20, 2006)

Might as well fully resurrect this thread.


----------



## "little" lani (Jun 20, 2006)

I love pictures of people when they are smiling because a smile makes EVERYONE look attractive ... just look at all the hotties in this thread!!  

Here's a few pictures of me smiling througout the years. I hope I am able to figure out this attachment thing. Apologies and a big ":doh: " in advance if it doesn't work. 

View attachment me2006.jpg


View attachment graduationenhanced.jpg


View attachment smileme2005.jpg


----------



## Barnes (Jun 21, 2006)

I like smiling it's my favorite.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 30, 2006)

a happy bump!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 30, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my goodness, so many shiny happy faces!! I must throw mine in, I'm a pretty smiley/giggly girl quite a bit of the time. All the rest of the time I suffer from the same affliction as Joy... people say I look pissed off and unapproachable. Eh, whaddayagonnado?
> 
> 
> 
> *I was a smidge drunk in this picture, but smile is genuine!*




'' here, too. 

i always seem to look angry or bored in photos other people take... Have to be reminded to smile for a picture, lol. Why is it someone always has a camera ready when you're not? without fail...

Why can't they catch you when you're beaming, rather than busy or tired or hot?  I can't fake a smile lol

I love your smile, AnnMarie


----------



## elle camino (Aug 30, 2006)

what an adorable thread! yay.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 30, 2006)

Everyone here really does have lovely smiles!

I rarely smile for photos because it seems forced. I'm also not a toothy smiler. So here's a smile which looks a bit like a smirk. 

oh, f--- it , it's just an excuse to post a photograph !


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 30, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Everyone here really does have lovely smiles!
> 
> I rarely smile for photos because it seems forced. I'm also not a toothy smiler. So here's a smile which looks a bit like a smirk.
> 
> oh, f--- it , it's just an excuse to post a photograph !



I can't believe you wear red lipstick! I look like a fool in anything above a mauve.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 31, 2006)

I wear red most of the time, since I don't go bold on eye makeup and wear black glasses. The key is the find the right red for your complexion.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 31, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I wear red most of the time, since I don't go bold on eye makeup and wear black glasses. The key is the find the right red for your complexion.



*thinks real hard about that*


----------



## leighcy (Aug 31, 2006)

I really needed this thread today. It's been horrible and devastating, so I'm adding this to try to remember how it feels to be happy. (sorry for the sad post!) Everyone has really nice smiles.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 31, 2006)

<<<-----that is me smiling as are these...


----------



## sassybbwchic (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is me.......the sassy bbw herself.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 5, 2006)

dont do it often so these are the best I could find! Great idea for a thread!! 

View attachment f45b.jpg


View attachment ella new ones 039.jpg


View attachment ella6a.jpg


----------

